# Bayrisches Pilkergiessen der Bildbericht



## Robert (30. März 2003)

Hi,

Das Wochenende der dampfenden Bleigruben in Bayern ist kaum rum, schon kommt hier der Bericht mit Bildern.
Da ich ganz leicht müde und damit schreibfaul, bin lass ich mehr die Bilder sprechen. 

Samstag morgen, die Leute trudeln allmählich ein. In Angesicht der bevorstehenden schweren Arbeit stärkt man sich erst einmal bei einem kräftigen Weisswurstfrühstück.





Gleich drauf gehts auch schon los und die ersten Probegüsse folgen.




Die Baustelle mal von oben




Parallel zum Gießen wurden auch gleich noch ein paar Silikonformen gebastelt.




Silikonbesorger und -mischer Masch1 bei der Arbeit




Ab und an braucht man denn auch mal ne Nährstoffzufuhr per Einspritzung




Abends dann der erste Guß aus der neuen Form. War ein wenig zu früh, hätte eigentlich noch länger durchhärten müssen. Aber wenn mans nicht erwarten kann.




Die Freude ist groß nach dem ersten erfolgreichen Guß aus der neuen Form




Coole Brille Franz_16, die musste einfach verewigt werden :g 





(Zuviel Grafiken - gleich kommt Teil 2)


----------



## Robert (30. März 2003)

Und weiter gehts:


Nach der Schufterei hat man sich ein deftiges Abendessen doch verdient - die Entlein warten schon.




Zefix, wo is eitz do a Schüssel firn Gurgnsolot???




So a holberte Antn is scho a Sach :q 










(immer noch zu viel Grafiken - gleich kommt Nummer 3)


----------



## Robert (30. März 2003)

Und weiter gehts:


Nach getaner Arbeit wurde dann bis spät in die Nacht palavert, Angelbilder geguckt und nebenbei ein ganz klein wenig   für Jugend und Regenwald getan.
Doch was ist da los - da wird doch nicht einer wegpennen #u 




Ja bricht denn hier die Schlafkrankheit aus, oder was?? :q 




Aber nichts desto trotz wurde am nächsten Morgen gleich wieder begonnen, wieder die Gußformen auf Temperatur zu bringen. Erst am Nachmittag wurden wir von einem Gewitter gestoppt. Nebenbei wurde gleich ein Teil der fertigen Pilker mit Pulverfarbe beschichtet. Vom Pulvern hab ich leider keine Bilder, da musst ich auch mal ein wenig mitarbeiten :q 
Da liefert aber bestimmt bald einer der Anderen was nach.
Am späten Nachmittag wurde dann auch noch das Ergebnis des Wochendes fotografisch festgehalten, damit unsere Freunde aus dem hohen Norden für Ihr Gießwochenende wissen, wo die Messlatte hängt  




(Was doch ein wenig Perspektive auf nem Bild ausmacht :q )

Das Ganze war auf jeden Fall wieder ein lustiges Wochenende mit jeder Menge Spass. Und nebenbei ist dann mit dem Berg Pilker auch noch was vernünftiges raus gekommen.
Auf jeden Fall haben wir gleich mal ausgemacht, das Ganze nächstes Jahr vor der Repvag-Tour zu wiederholen.

Bis denn,

Robert


----------



## wolle (30. März 2003)

das sieht ja richtig gut aus,schöne bilder #h


----------



## Kunze (30. März 2003)

Hallo!

Ja - genauso war des.

Hat wieder, Dank der perfekten Organisation von Robert, mächtig viel Spaß gemacht.

Und die gegrillten Enten. :k 

PS: Ich denke wir haben die Meßlatte für die Bleigußtruppe Nord ziehmlich hochgehängt.   #h


----------



## angeltreff (30. März 2003)

War mir klar, wenn Hubert dabei ist, wird gegossen.


----------



## Ossipeter (30. März 2003)

Glückwunsch euch Gießern,
schaut gut aus euer Haufen. Ich mein natürlich die Pilker:q


----------



## sandro (30. März 2003)

ein wirklich guter und schöner beitrag!!!!!!:m :m :m :m :m :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. März 2003)

Hm, wie es ausschaut habt ihr eine Menge Spaß und legger Essen gehbt. Muß richtig geil gewesen sein die Fete.
Tolle Bilder! #6


----------



## havkat (31. März 2003)

Sauber meine Herren! #6

Aaaaber, als Unbeteiligter kann ich mir folgendes Statement nicht verkneifen.

Zum Thema: "Hohe Messlatte"

Vor dem Giessen ein Weißwurstfrühstück?
Zum Abendessen eine (wirklich nur eine?) halbe Ente?
Diverse Alkoholika?



Das nennt man Doping, meine Herren! #d 

Ich hoffe o.g. Umstände werden berücksichtigt! :q


----------



## Kunze (31. März 2003)

Hallo!

Ich habe auch geknipst.






Der Ort des Geschehens.







Fachgespräche.







Einfach, aber wirkungsvoll. Dank an Ossipeter. :m 








Entenvorbereitung durch Robert.







Schaun doch schon wirklich gut aus.







Masch1 beim Schneiden seiner berühmten Wammerln.


----------



## Kunze (31. März 2003)

Weiter geht`s.






Einfach, aber äußerst wirkungsvoll.







Silikonvaley.:q 







Nicht nur Masch1 und ich machen beim Schlafen ne gute Figur.







Sonntag 8 Uhr - Frühschicht. #6







Robert beim Auftragen der Pulverfarbe.






Robert links dreht den vorher weiß gepulverten Pilker und Masch1 rechts trägt das selbstleuchtende Pulver auf.







Masch1 beim fotographieren der Objekte.


----------



## wodibo (31. März 2003)

Einfach genial #v #v #v

Nur die Fanta bei Masch1 ist der absolute Knaller :q :q :q


----------



## ollidi (31. März 2003)

Habt Ihr fein gemacht Mädels. #r

Das kann ja nur was werden auf Hitra. :m


----------



## Klausi (31. März 2003)

Na dann kann Norge aber kommen. Man sieht es hat Euch spass gemacht. Toller Bilder- Bericht. Habt ihr fein gemacht.


----------



## masch1 (31. März 2003)

Ich hab natürlich auch ein Paar Bildchen gemacht






und rein mit dem Silicon in die Form 








Schön gleichmäsig verteilen






Während Kunze noch in den Bleigruben schuftet bereite ich unser karges Mahl






Robert macht die Entlein klar






schlot unser bester heitzer ohne ihn und seinem Sohn Allraundangler währen es bei weitem weniger Pilger geworden






Da läuft einem doch das Wasser unter der Brücke zusammen 







Franz_16 bekam auch wieder Appetit






Dorsch 1 macht sich über das Entlein her






Seit er in bayern wohnt lernt er schön langsam das Essen mit Messer und Gabel Es fehlt halt noch der feinschliff


----------



## masch1 (31. März 2003)

noch mehr Bilder






Frohnarbeit in den Bleigruben noch vor dem Frühstück






So manchem merkt man die kurze Nacht noch an! Gelle Alraunder





Robert beim tempern der Pilger 






Ist garnicht so einfach das der Haufen nich auseinander fällt






Nicht nur die Pilger haben morgens rote Augen:q  :q 






das ist das Bild aus meiner liegenden Position


----------



## Klausi (31. März 2003)

Sind auch schöne Bilder. Ihr wart aber fleißig:m #h


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (31. März 2003)

Echt geile Bilder sind das. So habe ich Bernd kürzlich auch sehen dürfen. :q


----------



## Franz_16 (31. März 2003)

War echt ne super gelungene Aktion! 
Ich hab zwar von Pilker und Norwegen usw. weniger Ahnung als ne Kuh vom Eier legen aber es war trotzdem geil!


----------



## Udo Mundt (31. März 2003)

Becksbier beim bayrischen Anglertreffen find ich gut#6


----------



## Franz_16 (31. März 2003)

@Udo Mundt

na wir wollten doch alle nüchtern bleiben.... deswegen haben wir uns für Becks entschieden....

und außerdem sind wir Bayern ja weltoffen! 
wir hatten Getränke aus dem Westen (gelle Masch)
wir hatten Getränke aus dem Osten (#t ) 
wir hatte auch was aus dem Norden 
naja und aus dem Goldenen Süden sowieso.... 

wo dieses Teufelszeug dass sie mir zur Begrüßung eingeschenkt haben herkommt will ich gar nicht erst wissen :q


----------



## Robert (31. März 2003)

@Franz_16,

Aus Jamaika war der gute Captain :q


@Udo Mundt,

Demnächst geht´s doch wieder auf Langeland und da dafür der Bremer Kumpel das Bier einkauft, 
muß ich mich doch allmählich wieder an den Plörre gewöhnen. :q 
(Hoffentlich liest das der Trompetenkäfer nicht, sonst bekomm ich nix ab  )

Robert


----------



## Allroundangler (1. April 2003)

Hehe Masch kurze  Nacht ihr habt ja fast so viel Regenwald abgeholzt wie ihr schon gerettet habt #u #u #u #u #u #u #u


----------



## schelli (1. April 2003)

Also Jungs da ist mir doch glatt was entgangen , ich hätte da 
nämlich schon gerne mitgemacht, da ich ja jetzt ende April nach Norge fahre !!
....und die schönen Entlein


----------



## ollidi (1. April 2003)

Klasse Bilder, die Ihr da gemacht habt. #r
Ud am Spaß scheint es ja auch nicht gemangelt zu haben. :q :q


----------



## anguilla (1. April 2003)

das ging ja wieder lustig zur Sache...



> Also Jungs da ist mir doch glatt was entgangen , ich hätte da



...stimmt, mir auch!

vielleicht weniger wegen der Pilker...aber die geflügelten Tierchen...mmmh lecker!


----------



## masch1 (1. April 2003)

Ja , da ist euch wirklich was entgangen:q :q  
Aber vieleicht macht sich Robert so ne Art bayrischen AB-Newsletter wo sich Interessierte eintragen können so verpasst keiner so eine kleine bayrische Boardfeier:q :z  machst du das Robert?????


----------



## Bihn (1. April 2003)

Bei solch roten Augen muß das ne ganz Brutale Nacht gewesen sein. #2


----------



## Dorsch1 (2. April 2003)

Nun bin ich nach meinem Umzug entlich wieder Online.

Die Pilkeraktion war einfach eine Abwechslung in meinem Umzug.
Es war,wie soll es auch anders sein ein Megastarkes Treffen unter Boardies.

Danke Robert hat alles wieder bestens geklappt.
Eine riesigen Dank an ihn.

Auch ich werde zu diesem Treffen noch einige Bilder einstellen.


----------



## masch1 (2. April 2003)

Hallo Dorsch1
Willkommen zurück im WWW:q :q :q


----------



## Kunze (2. April 2003)

Hallo Dorsch1!

Wurde aber auch Zeit.  #h


----------



## masch1 (3. April 2003)

Logo schaft ihr das müsst halt ein paar Leute aus bayrischen einladen :q  :q  Und Dorsch1 als Übersetzer und Guid:q :z :q


----------



## Dorsch1 (3. April 2003)

@ masch1

Hab dazu eine bayrische Prüfung ablegen müssen.:q 
Wie soll es als kleiner Preuße anders sein?...natürlich mit bestem Erfolg bestanden.
Ich kann jetzt Weisswurscht,Weissbier und Wammerln vertragen.:q 
Desweiteren bin ich im Schnupftabakeinschießen unterwiesen und im Masskrugstemmen.:m


----------



## Ossipeter (3. April 2003)

@Dorsch 1,
 etz werscht langsam gfährli:m


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 828 (3. April 2003)

Nach den Bildern und der Beschreibung war es ja eine tolle Aktion. Die Bleie und Pilker sind aber auch gut geworden.

Wann ist die nächste Aktion?


----------



## Dorsch1 (4. April 2003)

@ Stuffel

Für dieses Jahr war es das.
Die nächste Pilkeraktion läuft im nächsten Jahr vor Nordnorge.

Aber im Juni ist ja das zweite BBT angesagt.

@ Ossipeter

Dann sei man ganz VORSICHTIG.:q


----------



## Seis Hans-Peter (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bayrisches Pilkergiessen der Bildbericht*

Hallo,
wir fahren im August nach Sandsoya und wollen uns noch ein paar Bleigewichte giesen. Habt Ihr einen Tip für uns wie man die Silikonformen herstellt.
Grüße aus Niederbayern
P.S. A saubana Bericht


----------



## schlot (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bayrisches Pilkergiessen der Bildbericht*

Hallo Hans-Peter Seis,
hast schon einen ewas älteren Bericht aufgemacht!

Spezialist für Silikonformen ist Hubert (masch1) schreib ihn mal eine Mail
ist nicht mehr so häufig on Board, dürfte auch nicht so weit von dir entfernt beheimatet sein.


----------



## jirgel (9. Mai 2007)

*AW: Bayrisches Pilkergiessen der Bildbericht*

Fei gmacht schöner Bericht


----------

